# 15 Month Male 55 Pounds



## Darth (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey All, 

My GSD is a unaltered male that I purchased from an akc registered purebred breeder of GSDs. He's a west german show line shepherd and he's in top notch health. He's very active and muscular. He eats and poops normal...just thought I'd mention that and his vet says he's in prime condition. The issue I have is that he only weighs 56 pounds. He's 15 months old. I can't see how that's normal. His father and mother weigh in around 80-85 pounds. 

As a pup mine was the average size for a GSD pup. He even had a runt in his litter who is now about 10 pounds more than mine in weight. I don't get it. What you y'all think?

Thanks for the input. We love our boy to death...I just thought he'd be bigger by now.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

They grow at different rates. He is healthy, he might get a big growth spurt soon. They keep growing for the first 2-3 years. I wouldn't focus on weight so much as condition.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

As long as he's healthy and muscular you shouldn't worry. I'd be interested to know about his diet, maybe you can make some changes if his weight bothers you so much. Other than that, it's not uncommon for a male to be 50-60 lbs, and don't forget they usually stop growing bone until about 18 months, and then they fill out and mature until 2-3 years old.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just be happy that he is in good health. So many GSDs are in bad shape. Don't try to increase his weight with feeding. it is too bad that there is such a focus on 'big is better'. At least he will be fast and agile, which is what you want. And a lighter weight is only benefiting his joint when he ages.
Deja is 3 years old and weighs 55 lb. I am glad she is not huge, even for a female.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Enya is going to be a small bitch. I like that personally. Much easier when I'm traveling and she'll be going with me pretty much wherever I go. I know some like their shepherds big, but there's a lot to be said for smaller and more agile.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My dogs a freak (OS WL GSD 116 lbs) so I have no basis for comparison ... the entirety of my knowledge on WL GSD' was "a big furry dog with a funny face" (Boxer guy.) I paid a price for that lack of understanding ... but it worked out in the long run.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2016)

Darth said:


> Hey All,
> 
> My GSD is a unaltered male that I purchased from an akc registered purebred breeder of GSDs. He's a west german show line shepherd and he's in top notch health. He's very active and muscular. He eats and poops normal...just thought I'd mention that and his vet says he's in prime condition. The issue I have is that he only weighs 56 pounds. He's 15 months old. I can't see how that's normal. His father and mother weigh in around 80-85 pounds.
> 
> ...





eddie1976E said:


> They grow at different rates. He is healthy, he might get a big growth spurt soon. They keep growing for the first 2-3 years. I wouldn't focus on weight so much as condition.


I didn't really know that, so that's good to know. Thanks for replying. 



Julian G said:


> As long as he's healthy and muscular you shouldn't worry. I'd be interested to know about his diet, maybe you can make some changes if his weight bothers you so much. Other than that, it's not uncommon for a male to be 50-60 lbs, and don't forget they usually stop growing bone until about 18 months, and then they fill out and mature until 2-3 years old.


We feed him IAMS puppy large breed with occasional chicken thighs and breasts as well as carrots, tomatoes and safe peanut butter. He always has a full bowl and eats whenever he wants to. 



wolfy dog said:


> Just be happy that he is in good health. So many GSDs are in bad shape. Don't try to increase his weight with feeding. it is too bad that there is such a focus on 'big is better'. At least he will be fast and agile, which is what you want. And a lighter weight is only benefiting his joint when he ages.
> Deja is 3 years old and weighs 55 lb. I am glad she is not huge, even for a female.


We're not looking for him to be big but I guess I would've liked him to be closer to 70 pounds, which still isn't big for a GSD. I did buy him initially because I wanted a bigger dog so I have expected to him to reach an average size at least. 



Deb said:


> Enya is going to be a small bitch. I like that personally. Much easier when I'm traveling and she'll be going with me pretty much wherever I go. I know some like their shepherds big, but there's a lot to be said for smaller and more agile.





Chip18 said:


> My dogs a freak (OS WL GSD 116 lbs) so I have no basis for comparison ... the entirety of my knowledge on WL GSD' was "a big furry dog with a funny face" (Boxer guy.) I paid a price for that lack of understanding ... but it worked out in the long run.


Thanks for replying all. I posted some pics of him in the original post above. I guess we'll wait and see if he starts growing again. He's been 56 pounds for the past several months with no increase at all. Here's hoping...


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2016)

Some pictures of him...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

both my boys dance around 60#, usually under. one is WL the other SL. Consider yourself lucky, I love it!!!


----------

